# Wasser Controller



## MoparMuscl (Jul 2, 2009)

I've been wanting to build a Wasser-Controller for over 1.5 years. I had purchased about 1/2 of the parts over a year ago. I finally decided I was tired of messing with a slew of different timers, so I got of my butt and finished the project. This allows me to run 6 different, and completely separate, timers as well as have manual on with the switch. Three outlets are only controlled by the switch. Just figured that I'd share.

Here is the final result:


----------



## JG06 (Nov 5, 2006)

Details, man details. This is a DIY forum; we need details! How'd you do it?


----------



## reybie (Jul 18, 2007)

Looks slick and like it belongs in a server rack instead of inside a fishtank stand


----------



## MoparMuscl (Jul 2, 2009)

I got the idea off of the planted tank forum. I used a rack mounted power supply, some 24 vac relays and a irrigation timer.

http://www.amazon.com/Technical-Pro-PS-B9-Mount-Supply/dp/B0029L7KRY

http://www.drillspot.com/products/425790/Dayton_1EHC8_Relay

http://www.sprinklerwarehouse.com/DIG-Drip-Irrigation-AC-Controller-p/5006-ip.htm

The irrigation time outputs 24VAC to the relays which I have wired into the power supply. The switches still work and allow me to manually over ride the controller and turn something on. I was partially wrong about fully controlling 6 timers. I can control 6, but only two can be on at once.


----------

